# Co2 fittings!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i got my manifolds in the mail and it became quite obvious i forgot to request one of them have barbs (or andor fittings) on all sides, so i believe its a MNPT (SP?) 10/32 thread i need to replace










these are the manifolds i own, One connects to the tank and so the fittings will work out for me on that one, the other goes at location between two tanks, so it will need some sort of fitting replaced or added on. Im hoping i could find them at rona, but im not sure. Anyone have any suggestions where i can buy these, hardware stores included. Preferably nearby united blvd/lougheed stretch, or coquitlam center (bus route)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I may have a couple nylon nipples kicking around.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If you bring that in to any welding store they would have all the fittings.
Probably even Princess Auto and KMS


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Barb fitting for airline are actually very difficult to find locally. Welding shop don't use those small sizes.

Easiest way to get those are the nylon nipples that come with wood air stones. JL has them and KE should have around 200 in stock.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I just visited kms and they don't carry anything that small

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> I just visited kms and they don't carry anything that small
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


You did not stop by on the way up the hill


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Ill be passing your place in a minute, at colony farms atm

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats too bad you did not find any. Airhose is very small compared to actelylene/oxygen hoses. I just looked and I had one spare nipple for one of the hoses and it was a real pita to get the airline onto it. But I put the airline and fitting in boiling water and was able to just get it on. Would not work in the long term. 
I'll have to remember KE has 200
Thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'll try rona tomorrow most likely, they carry sizers that small, its a standard pipe thread to 1/8nipple or compression that i need actually. KMS has every that fit onto the fitting, just not the right size barb to adapt to


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

5/32" is standard barb for airline Rob.


----------

